
Uganda bans housemaids from working in Saudi - kevindeasis
https://www.today.ng/news/africa/70058/uganda-bans-housemaids-from-working-in-saudi
======
legulere
Through supporting Saudi Arabia we (the western countries) are loosing all of
our credibility when criticizing states like Iran or China. It's outrageous
that we ignore grave human rights abuses just out of political reasons.

~~~
meagain20000
It is. But unfortunally our government cares more about oil than anything
else.

~~~
Mithaldu
Given that all i ever hear americans talk about are gas prices, i'm not sure
it's correct to blame the goverment entirely.

